# Heavy 10



## compsurge (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi all,

I was trying to avoid acquiring less space in the shop, but it seems like a great deal (or is it??).

If anyone is able to tell me if this is a fair price and what to look for, I would be very grateful!


http://delaware.craigslist.org/tls/4765865495.html



South Bend Heavy 10 Lathe S/N 16265RKX16 for sale

Specifications: 
•    Head stock bore -- 1 3/8", Space between centers -- 34", 2MT tail stock
•    Flame hardened bed, Quick change gear box, thread counter
•    New GE 2hp -- 220/120 vac single phase motor
•    Micrometer stop, Steady rest, Complete set of 5C collets (@1/16")
•    Draw bar, New 10" 3 jaw chuck with removal jaws
•    New 10" 4 jaw chuck, Nose cone/thread protector
•    Aloris style tool post / tool holder, drill chuck for Tail stock
•    1 dead center, 1 live center, 2 threading tools, cutting tools, birds mouth
•    2 -- Head stock spiders, Thread position holder for cross slide
•    Indicator holder for rails, Indicator holder for tail stock
•    Dog driver and driver plate


Tim


----------



## DoogieB (Nov 28, 2014)

Heavy 10.
Big Bore (5C collets)
Hard Bed, decent length
Collets, Steady, new 4 Jaw
In a spotless shop of someone who obviously cares

Why haven't you bought it already? 

Looks like it's under power, so see if everything works and go from there.


----------



## compsurge (Nov 28, 2014)

Thanks for a confirmation. I'm going to schedule a looksie 

I am just not too familiar with South Bend so I don't know what to look for. The price seems fair based on a quick eBay search.  Any comments on that?


----------



## compsurge (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm going to look at it tomorrow.

He said he bought it 3 years ago and has repainted it. It is true near the headstock, but not the entire travel (expected).  He has trued the two chucks to the lathe as well.

His reason for selling is that he needs better precision for his gunsmithing (inferred) and has two new lathes coming in. I neglected to quantify this value, but will do so tomorrow.

It was this or something like a PM1127VF-LB or G0752 in the future, but I think the South Bend will hold its own.  It also seems better equipped.

I think it will do just fine for my needs.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 29, 2014)

A nice looking well tooled and well cared for lathe. If I was looking for one and had the funds this one appears to be a good deal in my opinion. Like most of us hobbyist it will probably be accurate enough for most of our needs. And would probably be a good candidate for a bed regrind if needed some day. Worth preserving imo.


----------



## Thoro (Nov 29, 2014)

I saw that listing and am/was very tempted to go look at it myself as its not far from where I am.  It looks like a great lathe from afar....hopefully looks even better in person.  I'd definitely consider it at that price.  It's very fair.


----------



## compsurge (Nov 29, 2014)

I'll be adding it to my signature soon


----------



## martik777 (Nov 30, 2014)

That's an absolute steal - hope nothing major is  wrong with   it.


----------



## fastback (Nov 30, 2014)

From the pictures it looks like a decent lathe.  With all of the accessories the price really is good.  I know you said that the chucks were new, but you did not mention the name brands.  Not that it matters, but quality here does make a difference.  It really sound like a good deal.  Wish you luck.

Paul


----------



## compsurge (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks all for the confirmation.

I got to see it Saturday and it was in good shape.  There is definitely wear on the ways and cross slide (it is 45+ years old...), but I did some research and I can get the bed and cross slide reground if I ever need it (maybe I'll bring it back up in a few years, but it's likely something I won't need since it's very accurate where I'll use it most of its existence). There is some backlash (0.050-0.060 or so) on the compound as well, but I found that you can just replace the acme screw and/or nut via eBay. The chuck quality seemed good. I didn't notice a brand name on the normal recess on the face, but it's likely from Shars.

The seller is a real nice guy and was very enthusiastic to go over everything and show me how to operate the lathe (I've only operated some gear head lathes in the past, and I've never threaded). We did some test cuts on steel and it did well.

In addition to the list of components, he is throwing in a bag full of HSS tool steel - some ground and some new, the AXA tool holders (knurler, boring holder, and the regular tool holder). The only thing I need to buy for this would be metric change gears for threading.

Since it's moving about 5 minutes from its present location he offered to deliver it, which pretty much sealed the deal. I offered to help him get his new Bridgeport and new lathe into his shop as well. Who knows, I might make a machining friend/mentor out of this too!




List of lathe projects I've been wanting to do:

New pulley set for an old Craftsman Dunlap Drill press (circa 1940-1950's) I inherited
Belt drive conversion for my PM-30 - 8k rpm :whistle:
Rocket engine for my educational YouTube channel (I am a misplaced rocket scientist after all)
Shift knob to replace the one the dogs chewed up


----------



## DoogieB (Nov 30, 2014)

Ok, it's 5 minutes from your house and he will deliver it?  This is getting ridiculous! 

:whiteflag: 

I can't imagine finding a better deal.  I'll think you'll like this lathe better than the smaller imported models you mentioned earlier.  The wear and backlash you will just learn to deal with and it's usually not that big a deal for us hobby guys.  As you mentioned, the crossfeed backlash is fixable.

I did a write-up on the metric transposing gears if you ever feel you need them.  My lathe is a 10K, so it's a different gear set but the same principle.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/27287-Metric-Transposing-Gears

Welcome to the Cult of the South Bend!


----------



## compsurge (Nov 30, 2014)

DoogieB said:


> Ok, it's 5 minutes from your house and he will deliver it?  This is getting ridiculous!
> 
> :whiteflag:
> 
> ...



I actually saw your review on those gears! They are in stock on eBay and I'll have to look into getting them in the future. I'll have to verify the right set for the 10 heavy, but it's good to know there are options for it.


----------



## wlburton (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm assuming the part in his listing describing both chucks as 10" is a typo--obviously that would be too big (and heavy) for a 10" swing lathe.  If they really are that big you would want to sell them and get some that were more appropriate.

Bill Burton


----------



## joebiplane (Nov 30, 2014)

I looked at it for a customer in Texas. And the cost to get it  there was a deal breaker. Plus my guy wanted a d1-4 spindle
The Owner seemed like a very honest gentleman. And the only problem I could find was the ridge in the first 8 pr 10 inches from the chuck out.which the owner clearly mentioned in his add..... His shop is SPOTLESS a. He is a professional

The buyer will get a bargains
Joebiplane


----------



## compsurge (Dec 1, 2014)

joebiplane said:


> I looked at it for a customer in Texas. And the cost to get it  there was a deal breaker. Plus my guy wanted a d1-4 spindle
> The Owner seemed like a very honest gentleman. And the only problem I could find was the ridge in the first 8 pr 10 inches from the chuck out.which the owner clearly mentioned in his add..... His shop is SPOTLESS a. He is a professional
> 
> The buyer will get a bargains
> Joebiplane



When did you take a look at it? I'm just curious.


----------



## compsurge (Dec 1, 2014)

It will be in the shop later this week. There was a nominal delivery fee. Hopefully, I will have it under power by the weekend.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## joebiplane (Dec 1, 2014)

compsurge said:


> When did you take a look at it? I'm just curious.



About 10 days ago, I believe.
My customer wanted me to assist him in finding a heavy 10 that he wanted me to restore( refurbish) .   I suggested that he buy that unit as it really needed little or no refurbishment since the owner did the important things when he re painted it.
And the price was right.....
As I said, my guy wants a d1-4 spindle and this has a threaded spindle.  That was the main reason he didnt  buy it .  I told him I could find a spindle and a taper attachment. And the total cost would still be a good deal.    I would deliver the restored machine to Texas cheaper than shipping as my Son lives near my client and I would love to visit my son and his new bride and have someone else pay for the gas and motels.  Of course I would get paid for the work I would do to the machine.
I'm sure you will be happy with that machine.... I hope you got it. Good luck
Joe@oldetimemachines.com


----------



## compsurge (Dec 2, 2014)

joebiplane said:


> About 10 days ago, I believe.
> My customer wanted me to assist him in finding a heavy 10 that he wanted me to restore( refurbish) .   I suggested that he buy that unit as it really needed little or no refurbishment since the owner did the important things when he re painted it.
> And the price was right.....
> As I said, my guy wants a d1-4 spindle and this has a threaded spindle.  That was the main reason he didnt  buy it .  I told him I could find a spindle and a taper attachment. And the total cost would still be a good deal.    I would deliver the restored machine to Texas cheaper than shipping as my Son lives near my client and I would love to visit my son and his new bride and have someone else pay for the gas and motels.  Of course I would get paid for the work I would do to the machine.
> ...



What a profession you have! That sounds like a lot of fun restoring old machines. Best of luck to your customer in their quest!


----------

